# Silversun Pickups and anything on the Indie side



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 2, 2013)

It really took me awhile to get into Neck of the Woods, simply because I was hoping for another Carnavas-esque album. Though now that it's grown on me awhile, I can appreciate the album as a whole. [video=youtube;WiNB3aSaysk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiNB3aSaysk[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 2, 2013)

.48 seconds in and i haven't turned it off yet, that's really saying something..

i'm digging it thus far.. kinda shoe gazey.. i'll wait for the vocals to decide... oh hell yeah, this is good stuffs..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 2, 2013)

wish it were a lil more down tempo, but still going, so..


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 2, 2013)

Glad you dig it. Most people either love them or hate them.


----------



## GOD HERE (Oct 2, 2013)

God I haven't heard them since like 2009.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 2, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> God I haven't heard them since like 2009.


 ur cup of tea god??


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 2, 2013)

So God, were you a fan of Swoon?
[video=youtube;C9lEkiKP8LM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9lEkiKP8LM[/video]


----------



## GOD HERE (Oct 2, 2013)

No I never really was into Silversun. I'm definitely exclusively into indie though. Indie-folk, Indie punk kinda stuff. Bright eyes, Kevin Devine, Brand New, Mansions, RAGC, a little Elliott Smith, Bad Books, Desaparecidos, I can go on and on...


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 2, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> No I never really was into Silversun. I'm definitely exclusively into indie though. Indie-folk, Indie punk kinda stuff. Bright eyes, Kevin Devine, Brand New, Mansions, RAGC, a little Elliott Smith, Bad Books, Desaparecidos, I can go on and on...


Well lets link some people to show the greatness.


----------



## GOD HERE (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;1YacSnjpGkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YacSnjpGkk[/video]

I play this all the time. One of the first songs I learned.


----------



## GOD HERE (Oct 2, 2013)

For something more current:

[video=youtube;FePBV9F9vwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FePBV9F9vwI[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;HfO3G5zKKpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfO3G5zKKpI[/video]

this track is tight peep their bandcamp to stream album

http://kiteparty.bandcamp.com


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 2, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> [video=youtube;1YacSnjpGkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YacSnjpGkk[/video]
> 
> I play this all the time. One of the first songs I learned.


I've always enjoyed Bright Eyes.


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;I-IXwKgbhdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-IXwKgbhdE[/video]
Great to wake and bake to with a cup of coffee.


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 3, 2013)

one more for now, these guys are outta AZ but moved to my city and are really taking off fast...going to tour the UK soon. I guess maybe this is more pop music then indie? thes genres confuse me sometimes the line is so blurred, but this kinda has that "indie" vibe to it idk


and if you have 2 mins the music video is awesome 

[video=youtube;DN9F0eNTnSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN9F0eNTnSg[/video]


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;bJVYNu9-QVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJVYNu9-QVQ[/video]
Minus the intro, love this tune.


----------



## GOD HERE (Oct 3, 2013)

TheBeardedStoner said:


> [video=youtube;bJVYNu9-QVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJVYNu9-QVQ[/video]
> Minus the intro, love this tune.



Nice. Favorited.


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;UPW8y6woTBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPW8y6woTBI[/video]
Happy afternoon wake and bake on my day off.


----------



## sheldonblack (Oct 3, 2013)

Lol sounds like a bunch of different versions of coldplays


----------



## GreenSummit (Oct 3, 2013)

you guys need to check out some Moon Taxi. they are great and one of my favorites now, tons of stuff on youtube


----------



## GreenSummit (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;f2lEfr5PdQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2lEfr5PdQ0[/video]


----------



## GOD HERE (Oct 3, 2013)

TheBeardedStoner said:


> [video=youtube;UPW8y6woTBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPW8y6woTBI[/video]
> Happy afternoon wake and bake on my day off.


Great Salt Lake and knock knock are amazing also.


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 3, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> Great Salt Lake and knock knock are amazing also.


Completely agree.
Even if it is only a few people, I am glad to see contributions to a indie music thread.


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;DfjandmfFKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfjandmfFKw[/video]
This fucking bass riff though, it's so fun to play.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;hK_KNCSuFQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK_KNCSuFQk[/video]


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;4bIxIdWtUMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bIxIdWtUMk[/video]
Silversun's first official album, which was followed by Swoon, then Neck of the Woods. I'll be posting their EP Pikul soon enough.


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;xFFx5KHxzlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFFx5KHxzlw[/video]


----------



## Crystal88 (Oct 18, 2013)

I can go on and on...


----------



## TN Jedeye (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZCecDGriMT4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCecDGriMT4[/video]


----------



## TN Jedeye (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;nlxxDr01V_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlxxDr01V_c[/video]


----------



## TN Jedeye (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;A-UqIanlKd8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-UqIanlKd8[/video]


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 18, 2013)

TN Jedeye said:


> [video=youtube;nlxxDr01V_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlxxDr01V_c[/video]


Love Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 18, 2013)

TN Jedeye said:


> [video=youtube;A-UqIanlKd8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-UqIanlKd8[/video]


ahh dude these guys rock. I bought one CD from them on a whim...Acme, and loved it. Found a used copy of Extra Width a few weeks later and bought it no questions asked. Great tunes!


TheBeardedStoner said:


> Love Dinosaur Jr.


Another great band. I'm seeing a band in early November that has the drummer of Dino Jr....called Dumb Numbers. You should check them out!


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZRge-yKw98E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRge-yKw98E[/video]


----------



## GOD HERE (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;EOw18CNEAXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOw18CNEAXQ[/video]

Actual song starts around 1:00


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;2aljlKYesT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aljlKYesT4[/video]

Me and a few guys I used to work with at Starbucks, when I was in highschool, used to jam to this all the time.
I really miss playing with music with them.


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 18, 2013)

Also, I know it's quasi off topic, but have you guys seen Perks of Being a Wallflower? 
Not only is it a great movie, but the soundtrack is fantastic.


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;F_cUhTMP3wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_cUhTMP3wI[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 20, 2013)

TheBeardedStoner said:


> [video=youtube;2aljlKYesT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aljlKYesT4[/video]
> 
> Me and a few guys I used to work with at Starbucks, when I was in highschool, used to jam to this all the time.
> I really miss playing with music with them.


 how can you not love some violent femmes??
i thought this thread was mostly for new indie music, or else i'd have posted some of my old faves..

sadly now i'm getting older, i find myself not listening to nearly as much new music as i did when i was in my 20's, when music was a huge part of my life.. i still love music, don't get me wrong, it's just that i find myself listening to a lot of older rock music, and a lot of the same stuff i was listening to in the 90's, and not much in the way of new music.
getting older sucks so hard.


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> how can you not love some violent femmes??
> i thought this thread was mostly for new indie music, or else i'd have posted some of my old faves..
> 
> sadly now i'm getting older, i find myself not listening to nearly as much new music as i did when i was in my 20's, when music was a huge part of my life.. i still love music, don't get me wrong, it's just that i find myself listening to a lot of older rock music, and a lot of the same stuff i was listening to in the 90's, and not much in the way of new music.
> getting older sucks so hard.


You're only as old as you feel bro!
Yeah, feel free to post ANYTHING on the indie side


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AS6cRI-d0Eo]http://youtu.be/AS6cRI-d0Eo[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;j9G7n8DBpO8]http://youtu.be/j9G7n8DBpO8[/video]


----------

